# Chief Ladiga Trail/Silver Comet and camping



## LaxFactor (Nov 19, 2006)

I'm wanting to take a trip along the silver comet/chief ladiga trail and would like to camp. Does anyone know, is camping allowed? would I want to camp along the trail?


----------



## tconrady (May 1, 2007)

I've ridden all the sections between Smyrna, GA and Piedmont AL and I don't think they allow camping beside the trail. There are several signs between Dallas and Rockmart that caution riders to stay on the trail that the land around it is private....or something to that effect. I don't know where any camping sites are but I have heard of people camping along the way. I'll see if I can find out any more info.


----------



## tconrady (May 1, 2007)

LaxFactor said:


> I'm wanting to take a trip along the silver comet/chief ladiga trail and would like to camp. Does anyone know, is camping allowed? would I want to camp along the trail?


Update: I rode on some of the new portions of the trail between Rockmart and Cedartown this weekend and there was a place to camp. There was a trail leading off of the SCT to the campgrounds. I also spied a campground on the road leading from the Coot's Lake Trailhead to Rockmart. I didn't think to grab an info but I just happened to see this thread again. 

I've really got no inclination to camp out but if you want some people to ride along with you, let us know when you're going to do it. Some of us go out there and ride from time to time.


----------



## Rickyracer (Sep 28, 2006)

I was thinking of doing the same thing. I'm planning a trip from Piedmont to Atlanta this fall. If camping is not available or not convenient, are rooms available?


----------



## dirthog (Jul 7, 2007)

The Silver Comet trail runs through the Paulding Forest Wildlife Management Area between Rockmart and Dallas. Camping is allowed in designated areas in the WMA but it doesn't say where these areas are. You may want to call and find out, Their number is.706-295-6041 Also there is a campground called "The Rock" east of Rockmart that I believe is just off the trail. Their website is http://www.rockmartfestivals.com/


----------



## brn2vlo (Sep 28, 2006)

There are rooms available near some areas of the trails. There is a group from B'ham who has done a few trips where they ride from the start in AL to Atlanta, stay the night and ride back the next day...


----------

